# Cabinets for BBQ Trailer



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm picking up a custom built BBQ trailer next weekend. Building my own cabinets, which I've never done before. Planning to use cherry for the facing material. What material should I use for the guts of the cabinet and drawers? I don't want to add a lot of weight to the trailer. It will sit outside in the winter and summer. The trailer is black, so it will get hot in there. I'm okay with painted interiors or whatever.

I've never worked with cherry. I have some lumber that I bought five years ago in my stash. It was fairly pink when I bought and it hasn't seen any real light. Should I cut my dimensional pieces now and set outside so that the sunlight can set a uniform color? I'm just not used to using cherry except as a smoking wood. :thumbsup: One of the reasons I'm using cherry is because it is the choice wood for BBQ'ers. A little bit of symbolism.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Also, do I need to get my stock from the same source for consistency? Will any cherry wood age and color the same?


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Watch out For Health Inspections*

Did you consult not only your local health codes concerning Mobile Food Service Units, but any National, State by State Health Codes.  I have run into this selling Kettle Corn and you'd think there would be no problems with popcorn. However, in general terms, for most health codes, you will need all surfaces to be non-porous, able to wipe and sterilize. Which eliminates wood surfaces. Except Maple paddles can be used to stir candy, confections, kettle corn, etc... Otherwise it is Stainless steel. You will also need a three basin sink to clean utensils and can not wash hands in the same sinks. :huh: You need a separate one for hand washing at lower tempertures. HEY don't yell at me.  I didn't just make up this stuff. With national focus on food safety, yet people yelling about government intrustion into their lives. I can't keep up with all the rules. :wallbash: Now keep in mind, there is no National Federal Health Code. There are 50 different state health departments, in Georgia 159 county health departments and 2000+ cities all could have their own health codes. :wallbash: 
So, slow down and smell the coffee cake. Some health department rules will prohibit equipment that is not ANSI approved, or not made of Stainless Steel. Some will not allow anything you made up at home like sauce, unless you have a state inspected kitchen. :blink: 
I know you want a pretty cabinet, but the health department ain't into that. 
Hope that helps keep you out of trouble.
Spartan Caver


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Did you consult not only your local health codes concerning Mobile Food Service Units, but any National, State by State Health Codes.  I have run into this selling Kettle Corn and you'd think there would be no problems with popcorn. However, in general terms, for most health codes, you will need all surfaces to be non-porous, able to wipe and sterilize. Which eliminates wood surfaces. Except Maple paddles can be used to stir candy, confections, kettle corn, etc... Otherwise it is Stainless steel. You will also need a three basin sink to clean utensils and can not wash hands in the same sinks. :huh: You need a separate one for hand washing at lower tempertures. HEY don't yell at me.  I didn't just make up this stuff. With national focus on food safety, yet people yelling about government intrustion into their lives. I can't keep up with all the rules. :wallbash: Now keep in mind, there is no National Federal Health Code. There are 50 different state health departments, in Georgia 159 county health departments and 2000+ cities all could have their own health codes. :wallbash: 
So, slow down and smell the coffee cake. Some health department rules will prohibit equipment that is not ANSI approved, or not made of Stainless Steel. Some will not allow anything you made up at home like sauce, unless you have a state inspected kitchen. :blink: 
I know you want a pretty cabinet, but the health department ain't into that. 
Hope that helps keep you out of trouble.
Spartan Caver


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm aware of health codes and have been consulting with my state/county health departments about my plans. They've said that wood cabinets are fine as long as they are finished so that they can be wiped down. Several coats of poly should do it.


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucky for you living in MO. 
Over in Georgia, the jackasses in the State house adopted new rules handed UP from the Dept o Health that will require a boiled peanut stand to have: a 3 basin sink for sterilization of utensils, a separate hand washing sink for employees, two different water heaters to maintain the temp of the water in each, test strips to see that the sterilizing solution is mixed correctly, a solid floor, a solid ceiling, solid walls, and at least a screen door or air curtain to keep out pest, like the health inspector. I kid you not I got the Title, 26, Chapter 39, Article 390 here before me. And that is just a boiled peanut stand. :furious: 

Point being? be also aware that each state, county, or city can have their own rules and what passes in MO may not pass in Georgia. :no: 

Keep Clear

Spartan Caver


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Plowboy
I have a 16' cargo tool trailer I use for my work. I used American birch plywood for my work bench and cabinets because it is fairly lightweight. Be careful not to use China birch, it doesn't hold together.
I built my cabinet carcases using minimal wood to keep the weight down. Only use 3 1/2" rails on the back to attach to the wall and across the top to attach your counter top. Make sure you keep the wait balanced.


----------



## slice606 (May 27, 2008)

Nice looking rig Todd. I just joined this site. Funny the people you run into...I'm also a brethren...CritterCook
I got some Yardbird on the way!


----------

